# Fall Garden



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Time is Near/to here.Gona start with a few more heat tolerant stuff as soon as I can get in (belive it or not we had a little over 4" in last 3 weeks or so) maybe today/ tomorrow....cva34


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

per the farmers almanac
*September 2011
20th-22nd* Fine Planting Days For Fall Potatoes, Turnips, Onions, Carrots, Beets, And Other Root Crops. Also Plant Seedbeds And Flower Gardens. Good Days For Transplanting.
*23rd-26th* A Most Barren Period, Best For Killing Plant Pests Or Doing Chores Around The Farm.
*27th-28th* Good Days For Planting Peas, Beans, Tomatoes, Peppers And Other Aboveground Crops, In Southern Florida, Texas, And California. Excellent For Sowing Grains, Hay, And Forage Crops. Plant Flowers.
*29th-30th* Excellent Time For Planting Aboveground Crops That Can Be Planted Now, Including Leafy Vegetables, Which Will Do Well. Start Seedbeds


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep. I sprayed last week & am getting ready to till & form the rows next Monday...

Wish we got 4" of rain... all we got was about 1/10th".


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I tilled last week before the rain, but this week I am removing mulch from my front yard, and transfering it to my garden, so I will till again tomarrow. We got about 2 inches of rain.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Garden is tilled & the rows are formed. Transplants are ready to go... just waiting till Oct 4th per the Almanac.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

No rain here...and tilling just creates a dust storm. May miss fall garden for the first time in many years.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> No rain here...and tilling just creates a dust storm. May miss fall garden for the first time in many years.


Same here Meadowlark but this was going to be my first fall garden. No rain out of the past few storms that passed.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I bit the dust, so to speak, and bought some soaker hoses and set them out along with a bunch of cole plants including broc, cabbage, brussels...so I'm in!!

Onions, turnips, and others to follow soon.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The kidos and I put carrots, zucchini, and cucumbers seeds in the garden right after the rain last week

But I think it will take some watering to get them up


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine is all in as of today. Watered in ...cva34


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ours went in yesterday too. Now I can get back to installing the electrical wiring for the heater in the greenhouse. :cheers:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Ours went in yesterday too. Now I can get back to installing the electrical wiring for the heater in the greenhouse. :cheers:


Now that's a garden!! Awesome W r ranch!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you RL. We are in the process of doubling it in size (and incorporating the greenhouse into it). The landscape timbers are being replaced with a PaveStone retaining wall. 

Also, the home site is being high-fenced, so I will be able to take the garden fence down (which will allow us better access).


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I got mine 99% done finally. I was working until dark after work to get it done. The rain really woke the mosquitoes up. I haven't used bug spray in a couple of years, but I've been using deep woods off the last few days. The mosquitoes like to hang out in my sweet potato vines. I harvested some of my sweet potatoes, but not all yet. I had one that was the size of a football. Maybe not as round, but longer. HUGE. I doubt it is edible.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Thank you RL. We are in the process of doubling it in size (and incorporating the greenhouse into it). The landscape timbers are being replaced with a PaveStone retaining wall.
> 
> Also, the home site is being high-fenced, so I will be able to take the garden fence down (which will allow us better access).


You're most welcome Sir! You've read my mind,I was just about to ask about the garden fence set up.

RL


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

now that is a garden! way to go W r ranch.


----------

